# HTML in Inputbox/Textarea anzeigen lassen



## sono (31. Dezember 2005)

Morgen, ist es möglich , HTML ala 


```
<span class="red">Roter Text</span>
```

in einem Inputfeld als eben Roten Text und nicht als den HTML Code anzeigen zu lassen ? 

Ich weiß , dass ich  in dem Inputfeld per Klasse den Code einfärben kann, aber mich würde interessieren ob meine Methode irgendwie umsetzbar ist. 

Vor allem wie bekomme ich das hin , das Textareas und Inputboxes das machen ?

Bei den Textareas habe ich schon ein paar Editoren gesehen die den Text beim schreiben , quasi wie in Word anzeigen, und dass egal ob Opera , Firefox oder IE. 

Eine Reine IE Lösung hab ich hier sogar schon gefunden , da ich aber nur unter Linux arbeite ist diese Lösungen inakzeptable. 

Gruß Sono


----------



## Maik (1. Januar 2006)

Das ist meines Wissens mit HTML nicht möglich. 

Eventuell lässt sich dein Vorhaben mit Javascript oder PHP realisieren.


----------



## sono (1. Januar 2006)

Hm , mit PHP sicher nicht , denn mit PHP erzeuge ich eigentlich nichts anderes als HTML / XML dass der Browser dann interpretiert. 

Ich denke mal dass ist eine Mischunge zwischen Javascript und CSS , bzw irgendwie muss ich der Area ja sagen können , dass sie das HTML parsen soll und nicht als Text ausgeben soll. 

Dachte da gäbe es vielleicht eine option , wie readonly oder sowas.

Gruß Sono


----------



## Maik (1. Januar 2006)

In einem Eingabefeld (input type='text') lässt sich kein weiteres HTML-Element, in deinem Fall das span-Element, einbetten.

Von daher ist mir auch keine Lösungsmöglichkeit bekannt, mit der sich dein Vorhaben realisieren lässt.


----------



## sono (1. Januar 2006)

Sobald ich weiß wie der hier das geschaft hatt , bekomme ich das Problem mit der Inputbox und der Textarea geregelt. 

Die Lösung schein komplett in Javascript zu liegen , denn die Textarea hat keine besonderen Attribute und es geht trotzdem alles . 

Gruß Sono


----------



## Maik (1. Januar 2006)

sono hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sobald ich weiß wie *der* hier das geschaft hatt , bekomme ich das Problem mit der Inputbox und der Textarea geregelt.


Von wem sprichst du?


----------



## Gumbo (1. Januar 2006)

Wahrscheinlich meint er den HTML-basierten WYSIWYG-Editor dieses Forums – falls es soetwas überhaupt hat.


----------



## exed (1. Januar 2006)

Hi

  Erst mal ein gutes neues Jahr 2006.


 Ich denke das was du meinst ist ein Rich-Text-Editor.
 Mit dem kannst du es wie in einem Word-Dokument bearbeiten.

 Gruß
 Max


----------



## sono (2. Januar 2006)

Öhm , komisch eigentlich hatte ich einen Link angehängt. Dachte ich zumindest. 

http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/ 

Diesen Editor meine ich. 

Das Teil ist nicht schlecht , aber da sich meine Hauptkenntnisse in PHP liegen und der Gute wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe fast 1 MB Quellcode für den Editor hat fiel es mir etwas schwer nachzuvollziehen wie er es schafft das ich die Textarea zu einem WYSIWYG Editor umbauen kann. 

Ich habe bereits mit Javascript einen Editor geschrieben der eine Ähnliche Funktionilität hat wie der in dem ich gerader diesen Beitrag verfasse.  Also Tags einfügen , Smilies usw kann mein Editor schon alles , ich würde nur noch gerne eine Harken einbauen , dass alles dann auch so angezeigt wird , wie später auf der Seite. 

PS. Ich hatte mal ein Tutorial zum bauen eines solchen Editors in der Hand, nur damals wollte ich gerade nicht dass es so angezeigt wird, sondern ich wollte die Tags sehen. Jetzt finde ich das Tutorial nicht mehr. Google spuckt leider ganz andere Seiten wie vor nem Monat mit dem selben Begriff aus.

Falls jemand zufällig sowas im Hinterkopf hat wäre coll . 

Gruß SOno


----------

